#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  RockPhysics & Quatitative Seismic Interpretation

## ashok

I have few notes of DVORKIN, NUR etc on rock physics. And some matlab codes as well. Is there anybody who need it? If you have notes on QI please share in the forum.


Does anyone have the QI software of RockSolid Images?See More: RockPhysics & Quatitative Seismic Interpretation

----------


## ashok

> I have few notes of DVORKIN, NUR etc on rock physics. And some matlab codes as well. Is there anybody who need it? If you have notes on QI please share in the forum.
> Does anyone have the QI software of RockSolid Images?



please find few papers on rockphysics on the link below.....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rhcp

Thanks for your link...
I think you can use Hampson Russell software for rock physics and reservoir seismic, am I right?

----------


## ashok

Yes you are correct, but for an elobarate rock physics study and Quantitative Interpretation, I think the softwares available are Rokdoc, RockSolidImages software etc?
Does anyone know about anyother s/w, please share.

----------


## geologist_wael

thanks

----------


## shaady80

thanks

----------


## ashok

Please find a chapter on QI from the book Quantitative Seismic Interpretation.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AlexIvan

> Please find a chapter on QI from the book Quantitative Seismic Interpretation.



Dear Ashok!
Thank you very much!
If you have all this book, share it please! I need it!
Thanks!

----------


## ShadowRaven

Latest versions of Geolog (v 6.2) have an advanced module. Not so fancy as RockDoc but do the job.
Also Powerlog (Fugro-Jason) is now coming with RPM module doe excellent job. But hard to learn/use

tested both last year

----------


## ashok

Thanks for your comment, I hv an installation cd of p*werl*g can anybody arrange for a lic?

----------


## ShadowRaven

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

(heriot-watt)

----------


## ShadowRaven

You have to register on their web-suite and get an evaluation copy via e-mail

----------


## ashok

Hi ShadowRaven,


                        Can u share the link to the latest edition of "The RockPhysics Handbook" 2009?See More: RockPhysics & Quatitative Seismic Interpretation

----------


## ShadowRaven

Hi
I have only 2003 version and on DJVU format. You need it?

----------


## ashok

Hi ShadowRaven,
I would be obliged, if you can share.

btw are u working with rockphysics, QI, AVO, inversion stuff etc? we could also share our experiences too.

----------


## ShadowRaven

I'm petrophysicist, supporting AVO analysis and to a lesser extend - acoustic/elastic inversions. Let me know if I can be of further assistance

Here we go...
1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2. Back in 2006 I was visiting Oklahoma University, below are some other papers, that could be uploaded as well:

G. Mavko. Fluid Substitution: Estimating changes in Vp without knowing Vs. Geophysics vol 60, 1995. 

Rob Simm. The anatomy of AVO crossplots. Feb. 2000

Chis P. Ross. Effective AVO crossplot modeling: A Tutorial. Geophysics, 2000.

J. P. Castagna. Principles of AVO crossplotting. 1997

Dhananjay Kumar. A Tutorial on Gassmann Fluid Substitution: Formulation, Algorithm and Matlab Code. Chevron Energy, Jan 2006. 

M.W. Lee. Gas Hydrate and Free Gas Saturations Estimated from Velocity Logs on Hydrate Ridge, Offshore Oregon, USA. ODP vol 204, Jan. 2006. 

Zandong Sun. Borehole velocity-prediction models and estimation of fluid saturation effects. 

B.H. Russel. Fluid-prioperty discrimination with AVO: A Biot-Gassmann perspective. CREWES Research Report  Vol 13, 2001. 

G.M. Hamada. Reservoir Fluid Identification Using Vp/Vs ratio. 2004. 

Geophysical Applications: Velocity-Porosity Relationships. Chapter 6. 

USGS. Proposed Moduli of Dry Rock and Their Application to Predicting Elastic Velocities of Sandstones. Report 2005-5119. 

J Dvorkin. Identifying *****y Saturations from Well Logs. 
		Grain Sorting, Porosity and Elasticity, 2001. -

----------


## ashok

Thank bro for the link.
From the papers you have mentioned I have all of them which are published in Geophysics, TLE. Can you upload rest of them?

As a petrophysicist, I believe the first thing you might be doing to support the AVO team is to prepare the log data for their use. So can you share the procedure for QC of the logs and log editing.

And a direct question, how do you predict shear log without using the mudrockline?

----------


## martinncl

> Hi
> I have only 2003 version and on DJVU format. You need it?



Hi friends,' The RockPhysics Handbook 2009' or 2003?

Could you please share it ? I am looking for this.

Thanks!

----------


## ShadowRaven

Ashok, HI
This would be a subject for a paper... 

Reconstruction of Vs is possible but you have to have a good set of logs: GR-RHOB, Ne (near and far counts), Pe and Vp; and an offset well with shear data; It all depends on data available and formation complexity. 

QC logs: you need to check Caliper (or Caliper-Bit size) and look for wash-outs on density; Bad RHOB vakues should be replaced with reconstructed ones. Always correct your GR and Neutron for a given hole diameter (temperature/type and weight of mud); 

If you are dealing with carbonates some normalization might be applied. My assumption here is that in limestone formation there is a tite section (not washed) with a low porosity (2-3%), with RHOB-Pe-Ne-DT values close to a clean calcite.  

In soft/unconsolidated sediments (Malaysia, China offshore and Gulf-of-Mexico) often corrected Neutron and corrected/reconstructed density will provide better Vs reconstruction. But I always have 1-2 offset wells with dipole recorded data (i.e. Poisson ratio is a known value)

In certain exotic formations i.e. volcanics, mixed carbonates calcite+dolomite+shale, Black shales, etc. without offset data I would use possible analogues from Rock Catalogue (Corelab);

In clean sand-shale sequences you might build a trend lines RHOB/Vp/Vs vs. TVD for clean shale and clean wet sand; These trends are natural boundaries to cross-check and control reconstructed Vs; 

If there is a pay beds in the well where shear should be reconstructed, you should calculate Total/Effective porosities and Sw first and remove Hc effects on RHOB and DTco (Vp) logs before reconstructing Vs. 

Final QC for reconstructed Vs would be a) normalization to similar logs in the offset wells and b) calculating Poisson and Vp/Vs ratios to verify that we are still within physical bounds. 

PS 
I would NEVER use Castagna mudline equation..

----------


## AlexIvan

> I would NEVER use Castagna mudline equation..



Dear ShadowRaven!
I'm sorry, I have one question...
Why do you not like the Castagna's equation? What is your reason? Thank you!

----------


## zeng_zihang

> please find few papers on rockphysics on the link below.....
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



why i  always couldnot download file?
Thank you

----------


## fuahmad

Hi ShadowRaven,





> I'm petrophysicist, supporting AVO analysis and to a lesser extend - acoustic/elastic inversions. Let me know if I can be of further assistance
> 
> Here we go...
> 1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get this message....
ERROR

This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.
Can you upload to mediafile or ifile.it or megaupload please,
Thank you bro,
FA

----------


## ashok

Hi ShadowRaven,
                       Thanks for your elaborate reply.

I have seen people doing rock physics modelling to predict elastic logs (Vp, Vs, Rho or porosity). eg Xu- White method, Self Consistent method....etc

What is your comment on this?

----------


## zeng_zihang

> I'm petrophysicist, supporting AVO analysis and to a lesser extend - acoustic/elastic inversions. Let me know if I can be of further assistance
> 
> Here we go...
> 1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can u upload your file again.?thanks

----------


## ashok

> Ashok, HI
> This would be a subject for a paper... 
> 
> Reconstruction of Vs is possible but you have to have a good set of logs: GR-RHOB, Ne (near and far counts), Pe and Vp; and an offset well with shear data; It all depends on data available and formation complexity. 
> 
> QC logs: you need to check Caliper (or Caliper-Bit size) and look for wash-outs on density; Bad RHOB vakues should be replaced with reconstructed ones. Always correct your GR and Neutron for a given hole diameter (temperature/type and weight of mud); 
> 
> If you are dealing with carbonates some normalization might be applied. My assumption here is that in limestone formation there is a tite section (not washed) with a low porosity (2-3%), with RHOB-Pe-Ne-DT values close to a clean calcite.  
> 
> ...




Hi ShadowRaven,
                       Many people in industry use Xu-White method for Shear wave prediction! Can you pls let me know the steps , especially data conditioning and QC part.

Thanks in advanceSee More: RockPhysics & Quatitative Seismic Interpretation

----------


## olubij

it seems we dont have many geophysicist around here.... anyway if you are one let me know especially if you are in to inversion theory....

lets share ideas books etc

----------


## ShadowRaven

Data conditioning;
In my world consists of two steps: a) "garbage - out", and b) "fill-the -gaps".

I would cross-plot Ne-Rhob and Rhob-DTco and verify that they are lying on a reasonable trends (i.e. sandstone-limestone matrix lines); 

Then take out bad data: pick-up tails; wash-outs and cycle-skipping events; double-check casing points.

Reconstruct missing parts using fuzzy logic or trend analysis

Calculate total/effective porosity

----------


## ShadowRaven

I'm a petrophysicist and whenever can supporting inversion projects. But working in pair with AVO-processing geo.

Unfortunately most of offshore projects require elastic (not simple acoustic) inversion; So even for reservoir quality prediction (not pay-non pay) we are facing challenges.

The problem w/ Xu-White is that they put a "=" sign between shaly sand (10% clay + 90% quartz) and silty shale w/ 10% qrtz and 90% clay;

1; Shales are typically 40-60% clay and the rest - qurtz, hevay min etc.; 
2;even 40% of silt/sand-sized particles will not add any silt/sand-sized pores; On contrary 10-20% clay added to 90-80% sand model will introduce a corresponding amount of clay-sized microporosity

----------


## 9skumar

What about utilizing varying pore aspect ratio corresponding to the effective mineral fractions in the actual Xu-White.

----------


## bratek

> Yes you are correct, but for an elobarate rock physics study and Quantitative Interpretation, I think the softwares available are Rokdoc, RockSolidImages software etc?
> Does anyone know about anyother s/w, please share.



share the rocksolid software,
thank you

----------


## landmark

please share rockDoc software, thanks in advance

----------


## Toba

Hi Great members,

Pls i am in urgent need of R*/o*/k*/D*o/*c. Does any one have the software with ********? 

bokey@cheerful.com

----------


## braindrain

> please find few papers on rockphysics on the link below.....
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



link is pas........ protected plz share pas.......!

----------


## olevin

Hi guy
I hope you doing well. I have many newest petroleum softwares like petrel 2010.2 and eclipse2011, geoframe4.5, techlog2011, IP4, JOA2011, MOVE2011, PVTsim20, Ecrin2011, pipeflo2011, drilling office 2008, Mepo3.4.539, petromod2011,, RMS2011, CMG2010,2011 and ....
Also I need some Geoghysical softwares and ready to exchange. Anybody here could help me?
Email: olevinsofts@gmail.com

----------

